# Inspection report or not



## Bootleg (Apr 14, 2010)

When on a field inspection do you write an inspection report for what was inspected and approved with ok to proceed.

Or only write a correction notice when there is a correction  and sign the permit card when correction is complete.

In other words no paper trail when inspection is approved only sign permit card on site and in office file.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Apr 14, 2010)

When on a field inspection do you write an inspection report for what was inspected and approved with ok to proceed. ....Yes the inspectors write a brief description of what they observed such as ..FDN wall #4 rebar 18" oc ew lapped per approved plans...These are kept as a permanent record in the address file.

 In other words no paper trail when inspection is approved only sign permit card on site and in office file.... We do not use a permit card. If there is no posted correction notice they can proceed. Not a good sytem or the one I would prefer but what we are stuck with at this time


----------



## FredK (Apr 14, 2010)

Field sign inspection card if ok.  If no inspection card we have a green tag and place it where it can be seen.  Example on sheetrock nailing there's usually no inspection card so a green tag gets placed on window.

Leave written report on corrections.   No rebar, ufer, etc....  and if I need to come back to re-inspect, for example missing truss sheets and  I can check that at framing so it's ok to proceed.

Back in office appove inspection if it's per plans (no notes other that it passed inspection) or write corrections onto computer file.  Those get printed with each new inspection so if correction are needed the next inspection I know what to look for.


----------



## Alias (Apr 14, 2010)

1. Notes go into my hardbound inspection book with non-removable pages. These include code enforcement, abatements, some conversations w/contractors/owners, corrections, to which inspections have been done and passed. Great for evidence if ever called into court. Also good for reconstructing lost permit card records.

2. Inspection card gets signed off when work passes. I need to redo mine and add some items.

Sue, living on the frontier...................


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Bootleg,

The ISO wants better record keeping to keep our class numbers down, so I write a lot of information on a inspection sheet for reference. Like a sewer inspection last week. 36" deep trench, 4" SDR26, bell end, good fall, beded with clean gravel, 45 & 90 degree gasket fittings. "Man she's hot!", purple primer on PVC, OK TO COVER! Plumber gets a copy, I keep the orginal. Then I some times will add inspector notes that the plumber does not see unless he requests to see my copy because his blew out of the truck!

I have the green and red stickers too! Don't use them much.


----------



## jj1289 (Apr 20, 2010)

I always leave a field inspection ticket onsite.  We are required to leave a copy onsite at the time of our inspection


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 20, 2010)

We leave an inspection report on site whether approved or denied, if approved we sign the permit card as well. This still doesn't stop the contractor from calling and asking if the inspection passed.


----------



## texas transplant (Apr 20, 2010)

We leave a report on site.   Pass, Fail, what we saw, conversation with builder, what's wrong etc.   Record is entered into computer system by the inspector upon coming back to the office.  There is a seperate screen in the software to record the notes.   The software lets you attach scanned copies of the inspection records instead of typing them in, but nobody has passed the handwriting test so that we know they would be legible.  

Written record filed by date for the period of time we are required to retain the permit records.  That way you can always look in computer, find sheet by the date of the inspection.


----------



## jim baird (Apr 20, 2010)

Our admin procedures require "written release" to contractor to proceed.

This is done by signoff on permit card.  I keep a paper checkoff sheet in a paper file, but also keep field notes electronically.  Corrections, if left, are on a carbon duped card.


----------



## JBI (Apr 20, 2010)

Inspection sheet in project file that follows the permit documents into the permanent file after CofO/CofC. Also entered on computer in permits software program.

If no one on site ATOI, we leave a green tag for passed and a red tag for failed, with problems listed. Will sign card at job site if requested, but already maintain records in our files, so not all that necessary. Some people just like to see it on the card, so will do if asked.

For 'problem children' will do a full blown letter to get their attention; for the 'braindead' will even prepare an Order to Remedy when they don't 'get it'...


----------



## Daddy-0- (May 3, 2010)

We leave a computer print out with pass/fail/temp and add notes when appropriate. When we synch the computer the inspection results bump to the website so contractors can check the results online.


----------



## jar546 (May 4, 2010)

Always fill out and leave an inspection report.  Always, pass or fail

Jeff


----------



## pwood (May 4, 2010)

Bootleg said:
			
		

> When on a field inspection do you write an inspection report for what was inspected and approved with ok to proceed. no inspection reportOr only write a correction notice when there is a correction and sign the permit card when correction is complete. yes to this one
> 
> In other words no paper trail when inspection is approved only sign permit card on site and in office file .    yes ,but keep correction notices on file..[/QU


----------



## Bootleg (May 4, 2010)

pwood said:
			
		

> Bootleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the way the new BO wants it but the builders and I like the inspection reports (or the paper trail).


----------



## pwood (May 4, 2010)

many times i will perform an inspection that does not have a sign off on the card or is one part of a foundation or partial inspections. i will make a notation on the back of the inspection card and date it. i just joined the technological age and have computerized permits and inspections available on line. inspections results can be viewed on line in real time. it is more time consuming to me but what the heil do i know? it's all about serving the public and paperless automation. so close to retirement to have to learn this stuff. guess i don't need the abacus, slide rule and texas instrument calculator anymore! :mrgreen:


----------



## peach (May 4, 2010)

always leave a report.. pass or fail.. partial approval (particularly on big jobs.. where you are looking at the ceiling in this corridor in the basement.. the wall in the corridor on the other side of the building on the 3rd floor)...   everything gets looked at eventually.. sometimes it needs to be done in little pieces.  Leave a report.. highlight the plans.. some evidence that you were really there.. on that day.


----------

